# Food Safety News - 01/21/2021 .....Even a small farm needs a strong food safety plan and legal protection for it



## daveomak.fs (Jan 21, 2021)

*Even a small farm needs a strong food safety plan and legal protection for it*
By Cookson Beecher on Jan 21, 2021 12:05 am Analysis She can grow some mean salad greens. “So healthy for you and your family,” she’ll cheerfully tell the customer who makes regular stops at her booth at the local farmers market. At another booth, a farmer has some farm-made cheese on display. “Comes from cows that are raised out on grass,” he says to... Continue Reading

*Norway decides not to change raw milk rules; salmon producers face review*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 21, 2021 12:03 am Norway has opted not to change the rules around the sale of unpasteurized, raw milk to protect consumer health. In 2017, the Ministry of Health and Care Services commissioned the Norwegian Food Safety Authority (Mattilsynet) to prepare a draft regulation that allowed a limited sale of unpasteurized, raw milk and raw cream for human consumption.... Continue Reading

*IAFP seeks nominations for 2021 awards; deadline approaches*
By News Desk on Jan 21, 2021 12:02 am The deadline for nominations for awards to be presented by the International Association for Food Protection this year at its annual conference is Feb. 16. The categories range from the Black Pearl Award for corporate excellence in food safety to travel scholarships for food safety students who want to attend the IAFP annual conference. You... Continue Reading

*Germany and Denmark record low pesticide residue findings on food*
By News Desk on Jan 21, 2021 12:00 am Officials in Germany and Denmark have reported low levels of pesticide residues in food. A report, published by the German Federal Office for Consumer Protection and Food Safety (BVL), is based on results from 20,283 food samples as part of official controls in 2019. Selection of samples was largely risk-based, which means local authorities looked... Continue Reading


*Lancaster Foods recalls butternut squash products over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Jan 20, 2021 03:09 pm Lancaster Foods LLC is recalling processed butternut squash items because they may be contaminated with Listeria Monocytogene. This recall comes after two other butternut squash product recalls from Pero Family Farms Co. LLC and Publix Super Markets Inc. because of possible Listeria contamination. There has been no confirmation as of this posting that the Lancaster... Continue Reading


----------

